# Is this a decent beginners set up?



## penderd (Jan 15, 2012)

I've been doing some research and I can get a whole set up for a bit under $600 right now, brand new. 

K2 darkstar board wide 160
Salomon dialogue boots
Rome shift bindings
Burton Access jacket
Ride pants
Smith scope pro goggles
Celtek gloves

Am I getting a good deal for some decent enough equipment? I'm 6'3 180 by the way, will that board be good?


----------



## kevano (Jan 12, 2012)

Seems like a pretty good deal to me. That board and boots together should cost around $500 alone. How much have you gone to this point?

Also, have you tried on those boots? They are great boots for you if they fit. I ask because I can't stress the importance of good fitting boots enough. I've gone through several pairs over the last few years trying to find deals instead of going with what fits me best.


----------



## penderd (Jan 15, 2012)

It's a deal on Evo.com that only runs for another day. 25% off their outlet stuff which is already heavily discounted. I've never been riding at all, but I'm 23 and finally financially independent and wanna give it a shot. I feel like it's kind of risky to get all this stuff online, but it seems like a deal I can't get elsewhere.


----------



## Efilnikufesin (Oct 8, 2011)

penderd said:


> I've been doing some research and I can get a whole set up for a bit under $600 right now, brand new.
> 
> K2 darkstar board wide 160
> Salomon dialogue boots
> ...


I would try on boots at a store rather than order them online. Ill fitting boots will be your worst nightmare.


----------



## penderd (Jan 15, 2012)

Is there any reason to think the boots that are size 12 won't fit my size 12 feet? I can size up to the 12.5 or down to 11-11.5's as well.


----------



## kevano (Jan 12, 2012)

penderd said:


> It's a deal on Evo.com that only runs for another day. 25% off their outlet stuff which is already heavily discounted. I've never been riding at all, but I'm 23 and finally financially independent and wanna give it a shot. I feel like it's kind of risky to get all this stuff online, but it seems like a deal I can't get elsewhere.


Ok, in that case I would get everything but the boots and try those on somewhere first. There will be more deals on boot soon enough. 

If you do go the online route, be prepared to have to send them back. Somewhere like REI can be good because you can bring them back to the store any time you choose.


----------



## kevano (Jan 12, 2012)

penderd said:


> Is there any reason to think the boots that are size 12 won't fit my size 12 feet? I can size up to the 12.5 or down to 11-11.5's as well.


Sneaker size does not equal boot size. Also, one brand's size 12 is another's 11. Some brands make wider boots, others tend to be narrow. Salomon is usually a pretty narrow boot. They do offer wide versions if needed.

Long story short, it's really hard to find the right boot for you. So, going somewhere and trying on a bunch really helps narrow down what suites your feet.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

+1 on the weird boot size fit. I wear size 9 shoes and I'm in a size 8 boot, you really need somebody to help you try them on and check fitment...

Also, you can get way better deals in the spring. I bought all my recent gear last spring in Ontario for 50% off, so did my girlfriend. The sales are usually pretty hectic but you can spend time in the store a week or two ahead of the sales and figure what you want, so you just rush in when the open the doors and bolt for what you want. People might think that's a bit extreme to save money, but my board boot binding combo would have been about $2100 at full price with tax, so $1050 for it all is sweet!!!

Jackets, pants, helmets, goggles, etc. sometimes go on sale for even less than 50% of original price.

Not saying there's anything wrong with a 25% off deal right now, but maybe it'd be worth renting for a few times this season to get a feel for what you like. There's such a massive variety of board options available these days, it'd be nice to have a small idea of what you like to ride on before purchasing your first board.


----------

